# Snake racks



## Techotta (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello wondering if anyone can give me some advice I want to get a snake rack but I've never use one are there any company's you would recommend and what tubs do you think are better RUBS or vision tubs thanks


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

What's your budget. One end of the scale you have HerpExotix with their PVC and RUB arrangement, at the other end you have the likes of Freedom Breeder stainless steel racks... They all do the same job...


----------



## Techotta (Jul 26, 2020)

My budget is around 360 pounds I have been looking around did come across herp exotic and euro racks do you know if they any good (I though it was hard to get FB racks in the uk) thanks


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Not sure about herps exotic, but we got ours from Pro Viv at a good price, we have had ours for approx 6 years and bought more this year for more pythons


----------



## M1chelle (May 20, 2020)

Or build your own. We are going to look to build our own next year


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Techotta said:


> My budget is around 360 pounds I have been looking around did come across herp exotic and euro racks do you know if they any good (I though it was hard to get FB racks in the uk) thanks


Well that would rule out Freedom Breeder :2thumb:

The PVC racks from HerpExotic will set you back around your budget but you'll only have half a dozen tubs.

If you opt for lidded tubs, then look at using a wardrobe carcase and shelves to make your own.

https://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/1272053-hatchling-rack-all-ready.html










Carcases can be picked up from B&Q / Ikea for around £40-£60, Shelve packs are typically £15 for two... £150 - £170 would cover the cost of the build, and then £100 would probably cover the RUBs (official ones - I used large Wilko shoe boxes for my hatchlings - £20 for 10  ) - You could probably get away with two / three mat stats, running 3 shelves of each to maintain a decent gradient top to bottom. Don't try and run all mats off one stat as you will find the top gets too warm, or the bottom too cool. I build my own thermostats so built in the controller into the cabinet, which will soon be changed to give me more shelf space.

So for £350 you should be able to build your own (with little DIY skills) rack that could house upwards of 16-20 hatchlings, or 8 -10 yearling royals, or 8 adults in 33 ltr tubs....


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I use the IKEA shelving unit - works really well and I am able to stack 7 x 70L RUBS.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

We built our own and unfortunately did not hold the weight of adult royals well and started to bow! Hatchlings etc fine as still have a couple in there now who won’t eat if moved up yet. So you’ll need some nice strong wood with supports if doing your own and for adults. 
We ended up getting a euro rack off of a friend of a breeder we know. If you can get one second hand they are amazing. They hold rubs and are also adjustable in height so you can put various sized rubs in it Also  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

elishacoombes9 said:


> We built our own and unfortunately did not hold the weight of adult royals well and started to bow! Hatchlings etc fine as still have a couple in there now who won’t eat if moved up yet. So you’ll need some nice strong wood with supports if doing your own and for adults.


What did you make it from Elisha ?

18mm thick melamine should be fine for most spans that are typically no more than a metre.


----------



## elishacoombes9 (Sep 5, 2017)

Oh gosh, was months ago now. The wooden one I posted up we were building. Was ideal for few months then started to become difficult to pull out tubs and with the weight of some of the snakes 1400+ we knew we wouldn’t be able to use for adults, was about 4ft across. Now holds 2 fussy Royals who won’t eat unless in a smaller space so kept them in there and now just holds a few vivs for baby Cresties and spiders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

